# is she pregnant



## bella'smum (May 18, 2011)

hi i'm not sure is my queen Bella is pregnant 

Bella's personality seems to have changed alot in the last 2 - 3 weeks since she started to go out and it was brought to my attention that she might be pregnant.

-she's gone from trying to get out of the house all the time to spending most her time indoors

-being playful with my other cat to swipping at her a few times a day.

-she always used to sleep in anouther room now she will always sleep on me or curled up with me.

- she's eating more oftern but not putting on weight.

-she's becoming more teritorial about her food where as she used to eat out of the same bowl as nina(my other cat)

i am yet to see her change in apperence other than she seems to have lost weight do you think it is likely that she is pregnant or could the change in personality just be because she's going out now.

if she starts showing i'll obviously take her to the vets i'm just not quite sure what to think.

thanks kira


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

If she is going outside she really should have been spayed first, however to answer your question, have her nipples started to look more prominent and pink? That's usually the first sign at around 3 weeks. Before you let her out was she displaying any of the signs of calling - constant meowing, rolling, putting her rear end in the air and generally being more affectionate?
Even if none of this matches her behaviour I would still take her to the vet and get an appointment for her to be spayed as soon as possible


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

She could be. It's impossible to tell at this stage if she's only been allowed outdoors in the past 2-3 weeks.

The best time for a vet have a feel of her tummy to check for pregnancy is between 3 and 4 weeks; after this the embryos elongate and are more difficult to palpate.

However, if you don't want her to have kittens, it's a very simple and safe procedure at this stage for your vet to spay her so that is an option for you.

If you decide to allow her to continue with her (possible) pregnancy it would be wise to speak to your vet about testing her - the vet should be able to advise you the timing - for diseases which are often carried by stray tom cats which, undoubtedly, she has mated with if she's pregnant.


----------



## bella'smum (May 18, 2011)

she has not shown any sighns of heat yet other than a few months ago she was walking around with her bum up. i picked her up from a hostal at and was told that she was spayed pryer to arriving there (not so sure if thats accurate now) other than that one ocation i have nothing to indicate she's been on season my other cat i have had spayed myself. 

she's quite long haired and cant see her nipples and she never has let anyone near her tummy and i dont have enough hands to cheque unless i want scratching up. 

maybe i should just take her to the vets in the next day or so to get her checked any way?

if she is pregnant what kind of health problems might that cause or is it likely that all will be fine with kittens and bella as i've had her vacinated for everything etc. i really dont know i wasn't expecting to have to worry about it.

oh and a tom has been spraying all over our house.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

If she came to you from a shelter then she should have been spayed and they told that she was? How long have you had her and how old is she? If she hasn't been with you for too long the tom cat may just be interested in a new cat in the area and marking his territory.
Most likely any kittens would be fine but there is always the worry of FIV (cat aids) from random toms  If your cat is quite young that could be a problem for her in carrying kittens and caring for them once they are born.
I'd take her along for a check up at the vets anyway. They should be able to find a scar from spaying if she was done and if not then take their advice on what to do next.


----------



## bella'smum (May 18, 2011)

she's about 16 months and i've had her since 6 months ish but i'll book her to see the vet asap.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I think the first decision you need to try and make quickly is whether you want her to continue with a pregnancy, if she is pregnant. A very early pregnancy spay is safer than a spay in the mid/later stages. Some people are very much against spaying during even early pregnancy but that is obviously your decision. It's also one I am sure your vet would likely support and I don't think anyone would argue that an early pregnancy spay undoubtedly carries far less risk than giving birth.

Taking her to the vet now might not mean that your vet can diagnose a pregnancy or otherwise but it will give you the option to discuss how you want to proceed.

As far as transmissible diseases go, such as Feline Leukaemia or FIV, it's unlikely she has picked up anything really serious from a stray tom unless she's had prolonged contact with him over the last few weeks; has been in a scrap (biting/scratching) with him or other strays. I always work on better safe than sorry and think it would be wise to discuss these with your vet.


----------



## bella'smum (May 18, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> I think the first decision you need to try and make quickly is whether you want her to continue with a pregnancy, .


i would want to continue with the pregnancy as i will be more than happy to keep many kittens and i've got good friends and family who are willing to take some off my hands if she has too many.

i think i need to do some more reaserch into risks as i have no idea about them and i am quite against abortion but if it is a nesisary to bella's health then needs must, but cats have litters all the time so it surely can't be too dangerous. anyway as i said i'll look into it more before making a desition.

as you can tell i'm rarther confused about the whole thing.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

bella'smum said:


> i would want to continue with the pregnancy as i will be more than happy to keep many kittens and i've got good friends and family who are willing to take some off my hands if she has too many.
> 
> i think i need to do some more reaserch into risks as i have no idea about them and i am quite against abortion but if it is a nesisary to bella's health then needs must, but cats have litters all the time so it surely can't be too dangerous. anyway as i said i'll look into it more before making a desition.
> 
> as you can tell i'm rarther confused about the whole thing.


its alot worse for her to go through pregnancy than have a neuter now.

another thing is she may need a c-section (£700) you may need to handfeed them, she may reject them, you just dont know


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

bella'smum said:


> but cats have litters all the time so it surely can't be too dangerous.


Of course. I was just making a direct comparison of the risks of spaying -v- the risks of giving birth. Complications as a result of spaying are rare; complications of pregnancy, and particularly giving birth, are common.


----------



## bella'smum (May 18, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> another thing is she may need a c-section (£700) you may need to handfeed them, she may reject them, you just dont know


money and time are not a problem for me. at the end of the day if she is pregnant wich i dont know yet it means she has living kittens in her and all i want is to make sure all life weather bella's or the kittens are safe. i will go out of my way to make sure that all is well. but i'm not going to abort kittens in fear of cost or effort on my part that might not even be nessisary.

it's the health implications i am worried about and would really apreciate more info on that.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Might sound a silly question ... But why didn't you have her spayed? You say money is no object to you, so that can't be your excuse


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> Might sound a silly question ... But why didn't you have her spayed? You say money is no object to you, so that can't be your excuse


If you read the whole post you will find that the cat was thought to have been spayed already.


----------



## bella'smum (May 18, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> Might sound a silly question ... But why didn't you have her spayed? You say money is no object to you, so that can't be your excuse


as descosed in earlier conversation i was told she was spayed when i got her i just dont know weather it was the truth now she's acting very different from her normal self thats why i'm not sure what to do.

in hind site i should have got my vets to double check but it's a bit late for that now. who know's she might have been spayed and this could just be due to something compleatly different i've got an appointment with vets on tue next week so i'll be able to say for sertain about if she's been spayed ot not then.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-bree...at-pregnant-do-you-want-her-get-pregnant.html

Hopefully her previous owners didn't lie and she was indeed spayed, but just in case I hope the thread linked above is useful


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

If you dont know, why wait and find out? just take her to be neutered now?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Surely the likelihood is that she is spayed - the OP has had this cat for nearly a year without any kittens!

Liz


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

liz the OP said she has only recently started going outside for 2/3 weeks... or did i read that wrong?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Shayden said:


> liz the OP said she has only recently started going outside for 2/3 weeks... or did i read that wrong?


I read it that way too.I think she has only just recently started to go outside.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

just re-read it, it looks that way shes only been going out for 2-3weeks? 

if OP can confirm? mind you wouldnt they have seen/heard her calling over a 1 that she has been indoors? unless she is a silently caller?


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> just re-read it, it looks that way shes only been going out for 2-3weeks?
> 
> if OP can confirm? mind you wouldnt they have seen/heard her calling over a 1 that she has been indoors? unless she is a silently caller?


i was thinking the same thing...


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Shayden said:


> liz the OP said she has only recently started going outside for 2/3 weeks... or did i read that wrong?


O right, I missed that, but it would still mean she had missed a calling queen more than once, unless the cat is very unusual. Is it possible to miss that several times if the cat is inside?

I do agree that the behaviour suggests pregnancy.

Liz


----------



## bella'smum (May 18, 2011)

hi thankyou all. 

First of all thanyou aurelia for the link it was very helpfull

i have only just started letting bella out as i have now moved to a quieter location away from main roads and she has always been quite determined to get out since i got her. navy blue carpet in a badly lit hallway and an almost black cat... lol .thank god for the bell on her collor

the reason i have not taken her to the vet straight away is because i am not with her untill monday and in order to have enough time with the vet to check and discuss all needed i had to book an ap on tues. 

if it was a matter of just getting her spayed now that would be one thing but it's more complicated than that and i would rarther not abort a pregnancy as i have said before. 

i got my brother (who's at home with the cats now) to check for scars and he found that she does have a scar on her abdimen but in a different place from where my other cat has hers. Which of cause doesn't help cause now i'm thinking that could be a scar from something different.

also Bella is genraly very vocal and restless about getting out and always has been so i dont know it she has been in season. i'm sure you can appreciate if i wasn't looking for it to happen and was sure that it's not possible it's likely that i could have just not recognise it and not payed that much attention.

there is no way to know untill tues now. either way i feel alot more comfortable with the situation either way and i feel confident that i have the information i need to make a desicion if needed.

thanks


----------



## bella'smum (May 18, 2011)

what does OP stand for?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

OP= Original Post/poster

From what you say, if she does have a scar somewhere different to a normal spay scar it could be that she has had some serious surgery on her. Without knowing for sure ... her medical history. I think it should really not be left to chance. 

Did you read some of the horror stories on the thread Ilinked you to? If your girl has a condition of some sort that you're not aware of, it could be too late once she goes into labour and you could lose her and the kittens. It's risky enough letting fully tested and health checked queens have a litter! I would never risk it with a cat you do not know the history of, medically and genetically.

I can understand peoples thoughts on a spay abortion, but sometimes it's really the lesser of two evils ... but is the safest option for many queens.


----------



## bella'smum (May 18, 2011)

Yes i know that love, it's a concern of mine aswell. Obviously i will do anything to take care of Bella i love my cats very much and am not nieve enough to just carry on whatever, or i wouldn't be here trying to get info. I am seriously considering spaying her now but there's not much i can do right now my brothers there should there be a problem but i can't start worrying too much right now as it really wont help and i really have more pressing matters this weekend and i dont think 3 days will make much difference if she's not showing any visable signs. Plus the Vets new what it was for when i booked the appointment so they must not see it as too much of a problem yet.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

bella'smum said:


> Yes i know that love, it's a concern of mine aswell. Obviously i will do anything to take care of Bella i love my cats very much and am not nieve enough to just carry on whatever, or i wouldn't be here trying to get info. I am seriously considering spaying her now but there's not much i can do right now my brothers there should there be a problem but i can't start worrying too much right now as it really wont help and i really have more pressing matters this weekend and i dont think 3 days will make much difference if she's not showing any visable signs. Plus the Vets new what it was for when i booked the appointment so they must not see it as too much of a problem yet.


I'm sorry if you thought I thought you were being naive crazy It wasn't my intention. I'm sure you'll do the best for your girl


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

vets do it different, spay could be underneath or on the side.

have you seen her call in the year that she was indoors?


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Hopefully cat is not pregnant and we don't have simply another "accidental litter"


----------

